# Early Adjustable Handlebars



## ohdeebee (Mar 24, 2011)

I've had these for a long time. i know they're early. I've seen similar models on turn of the century Schwinns but I don't know if they are Schwinn specific. The adjustment tab works great. As always, any help is greatly appreciated.


----------

